# Fly patterns for reds in NC



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have recently started to fly fish for reds in NC and am having some issues. I have been consistently finding fish- which has never been a problem for me. I just can't get them to eat. I am polling around, finding fish, staking out and casting to them. I have been busted a few times but even then after just sitting for a while they seem to calm down and come back- and not be interested in anything I put in front of them whether or not they've seen me. I have been casting a fly rod for 20 years, just not in salt- I feel pretty confident in that area. The only thing I can come up with is pattern and or presentation. I've tried different presentations with different flies with no luck.
How close should I be trying to get to them?
What patterns should I be throwing in what conditions/situations?
How do I need to present these different types of patterns?
I have been trying for a while now and haven't had any luck, thought I would turn to someone/anyone with experience for some help. Any other advice other than the specific questions I've asked is also welcome. Any and all is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Wen all else fails, think small, really small sometimes. 

I tie many bonefish and redfish flies on size 8,10 hooks. Micro flies!
You can thump them right on the nose. 

Good luck!


----------



## Eric_Glass (Aug 7, 2013)

Fly needs to be placed beyond fish's line of travel and pass in front of fish within "pounce distance" , ie 6 - 20 inches.  Closer in turbid water/thick grass.  We like dime sized crab imitations weighted to fish near bottom.  One strip to get his attention when he's within pounce distance, one more to make him eat when he gets close to the fly.  If this technique doesn't work, move to Louisiana!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Give us some info ----- heavy grass, sparse scattered grass, oyster rock, clear water, stained water, tailing fish, crawlers/wakers, they're all slighty to major league different.

Most any shrimp, crab pattern and even dime to quarter sized toads in bronze/copper/black with some flash or even a touch of chartreuse (to help you see it).  As to weighted or non-weighted or lightly weighted, the heavier the grass and the more the fish are tailing will call for something that sinks quickly ---- less grass & more moving/crawling/waking fish the less weight or even none.

Tailing fish need it close and personal, crawlers need it to hit without spooking em and be stripped into their path like they discovered it and all you did was show up with a boat, a rod, and a fly! ;D

Weed guards or not ---- I use em everywhere, but I'm old and may not be in the know nowadays, but you gotta find one dumb fish to eat salad with his fly.

As to the fish you spook out and then wait for em to ease back in, this is kinda of a coin toss response, but at least some of will have already been spooked by you and be nervous as Hell, the others will be like several I've snatched the hook out of their lips and just sat there pissed and I caught em on the next decent cast within seconds of em eating the first time! 

Easy it ain't or it wouldn't be such fun, hard it ain't, but it can be, just depends on the fish.  I think pressured reds, especially in NC where gillnetters, strike netters, crabbers, giggers, and more folks with skiffs and poles tend to make em more difficult than bonefish in most of the Bahamas, Mexico, and Belize (no disrespect to bones, and note that I DID NOT INCLUDE THOSE WITH DUVAL COUNTY LIC TAGS). ;D

Long leaders vs Short, another coin toss but I go 7ft before I go 10ft, especially if blessed with much wind knowing that 7 footers will turn over better for me on short casts.

Sorry for the long post, but tides and fishing have both been marginal to being like that white stuff in chicken manure, which scientist have proven is actually chicken manure too.  Good tides next week and the first named storm is possible by this Thurs/Fri along the coast screwing up the hotdogs, fireworks and the water clarity in the grass!   

Hope you knock em outta the park real soon, but even if you do, don't get to thinking you got this little puzzle solved ----- none of us do, and never will! 

Basic Cat-Like Maneuvers of an old gray haired fat man--- pics by Capt John Mauser

 







Almost forgot the fly! 



Good Fishing!!!


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

The main scenarios I have been encountering are waking fish or fish hanging out/feeding way back up in tidal creeks. I usually pole or troll up into the creeks and cast (spinning) with topwater or some other artificial until I can get into around 12" of water, then start polling looking for fish. I have found some fish on grass flats out in open water recently but haven't had the chance to go after them with the fly rod. The majority of the fish I'm seeing are around oyster beds, flats and small grass beds way back up in tidal creeks. It appears they are just hanging out looking for an easy meal, thats why it's been so frustrating. I can see/ hear fish eating all day and can't get them to eat anything I put in front of them. I guess I need some instruction on presentation of different types of flies, or need to learn which flies to use in certain circumstances. I haven't really been throwing many crab patterns, that may be where I start this weekend.
Question- does anyone ever use procure on thier flies? I use it a lot on my artificials and was wondering if it would be worth using on a fly.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Everything SOBX said.

They're just tough sometimes.  Finding fish is the easy part, convincing them to eat can be the tough part.  Some days (or tides (or time of day)) they will eat anything within 3ft of them, and other days they have no interest in what you're offering.  So don't let it bother you, you'll get them dialed in.  And just because they don't run away, doesn't mean they aren't aware of you or spooked.  And just because you didn't spook them doesn't mean someone didn't come in that morning or the day before, and spook them bad, or beat up on them and catch several with bait.  

As far as flies go, clouser's are a great search pattern for NC fish.  Carry a black/copper flash/orange, a pink/chartreuse and a solid white and you are set.  If you are seeing fish hanging in a particular area, then I would move towards something that still has a lot of movement when worked verrrrry slowly.  Something with a palmered estaz or deer hair body and either a rabbit fur or marabou tail.  My fav color is a natural brown with a bit of chartreuse in the tail.  Lastly, if they are very shallow and very spooky, go with something suspending that makes no splash when it hits the surface....a seaducer fly.  Brown and chart are my fav color for that again.  Spoons work, copperheads work, ep minnows work, crab and shrimp patterns work...it's mostly about finding happy hungry fish.  It's not always easy, but that's what makes it rewarding, and that's what makes the days when they eat non stop really special.


Procure on flies
.....yes you can do it.
..........but it is cheating.
...............but they will definitely eat it.
....................but it's still cheating.
...........................but it works if you are desperate.
..................................i'll just leave it at that.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Good reply, Mauser! Stay safe tonight and keep the family off the roads, traffic is Hell. Just get in and ready for a long night.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

You too Chuck!


----------

